# Non-Whipped Body Butter?



## hmlove1218 (May 27, 2014)

Every time I look, I find recipes for whipped body butters, but none for non-whipped body butters.  Can I just melt the butters and oils and make sure they're thoroughly mixed and pour them into my container without whipping them?  What are the benefits of whipping?  Does it make it absorb faster?

I live in a hot and humid climate and I don't think that anything that has been whipped will remain whipped without refrigeration, but I could be wrong.

Also, I've read that 75% should be solid oils and 25% soft oils.  Should I count coconut oil as a "soft" oil?  It's usually in a semi-liquid state in my house.

TIA!


----------



## FlybyStardancer (May 27, 2014)

I would think that if you don't whip it, then it'd just be a lotion bar. I would imagine that it would be hard to scoop out to spread on without being whipped (the added air softens the texture).


----------



## hmlove1218 (May 27, 2014)

Even without adding beeswax you think it would be too solid?  For example:  shea, mango, and sweet almond.  Maybe some coconut too


----------



## FlybyStardancer (May 27, 2014)

Probably wouldn't be quite as hard as a lotion bar, but still enough to make wrestling with it troublesome. I'm just making guesses though, since I've never made a whipped butter, and have only made one batch of lotion bars.


----------



## lsg (May 27, 2014)

I have checked out Susan's blog and it seems most of her body butter recipes contain water or a hydrosol and an emulsifier.  You would still need to whip or stick blend the water phase and oil phase together.  However, a formula with an emulsifier would probably stay whipped better than one without.

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/search?q=body+butter


----------



## Carty812 (May 27, 2014)

*It stay.*

Ok I thought that a first too but I'll tell you I use Shea and grapesead at a 2 to one ratio and it stays whipped year round and I leave it in the bathroom where it's hottest. I just whip, freeze, repeat like 4 times and it stays even outside. Now it may soften, depending on amount of oils but it never deflates. 
I'll tell you this is the same method I use for whipped CP soap as well with great results.


----------



## Belinda02 (May 27, 2014)

My whipped butter isn't whipped much.  Melted and mixed and than used.  It melts when touched and applied. It is a little firmer than when whipped but I'm not having any problems using.  I don't sell to the public.


----------



## hmlove1218 (May 27, 2014)

Thank y'all for the information.  I'm making one right now and I've decided I'll try to whip it.  Here's the recipe I came up with to try:

37.5% Shea
37.5% Mango
12.5% Coconut
12.5% Sweet Almond


----------



## lsg (May 27, 2014)

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## hmlove1218 (May 27, 2014)

I think I would like it better with less or no coconut oil.  It feels very greasy to me.  But it absorbs quickly and after being rubbed in well enough it doesn't leave marks on my phone's screen.


----------



## Forsenuf (May 27, 2014)

I think you're going to find an all-oil body butter feels greasy no matter which oils you use, although using fast-absorbing or dry oils (like jojoba for example) will help. It's pretty near impossible to buy anything that doesn't have high water content in a drugstore to grocery store, so we're all conditioned to expect the feeling of an emulsified butter/lotion. Adding tapioca starch or cornstarch will help a bit, but it's always going to feel different than what were used to, IMHO.


----------



## hmlove1218 (May 27, 2014)

That's what I was reading.  I actually don't mind the feel of mango and shea when applied directly to the skin, but coconut makes me feel not clean lol.  Perhaps I was just expecting it to feel more like the butters since they make up the majority of the recipe.  I still think I'm going to try it without the coconut oil and maybe even up the butter percentages.  Could I replace the coconut oil with cocoa butter and it still be able to be whipped?  Or would that make it too thick?


----------



## Hazel (May 27, 2014)

Are you going to add cocoa butter at 12.5%? That might help to raise the melt point a little and might make it a little stiffer so it holds up better. But I'm just guessing because I've never used CB in a whipped butter. I have whipped shea and babassu together. It didn't stay fluffy (which might be because I didn't add any liquid oils) but it was very easy to scoop out of the container. The babassu also gave it a less greasy feel on my skin.

You could also add some isopropyl myristate if you're not opposed to it.


----------



## Obsidian (May 27, 2014)

I've used coco butter in body butter and it can really make it stiff. One batch was so hard, it was unusable and had to be remelted and liquid oils added.
Now if I use coco butter, I only use it at 5% of the total butters in the recipe.


----------



## hmlove1218 (May 27, 2014)

Hmm.. ok.  Perhaps I'll just add it as part of the coconut oil and up the almond oil percentage.  I'd hate for it to get too hard


----------



## seven (May 30, 2014)

you could also up the mango and lessen the shea. shea is a heavy butter, and whipped body butter in all its entirety is pretty greasy in nature. maybe you are more suited to an emulsified one?


----------



## shunt2011 (May 30, 2014)

I use Isopropyl Myristate in my whipped butters to help with the greasiness and notice a big difference.


----------



## Obsidian (May 30, 2014)

How much Isopropyl Myristate do you use? I have a bottle and have never found a use for it.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 30, 2014)

I'm not at home with my recipe but I believe I use 1-2%.


----------



## hmlove1218 (May 30, 2014)

I cut out the coconut oil entirely and like it so much better now. I added 5% cocoa butter and added the remainder as sao. Much less greasy looking and feeling


----------

